# Missing David Bowie



## Ruthanne (Jan 20, 2018)

He's been gone 2 years now.  Listening to David Bowie's Blackstar tonight: This is Lazurus from it:]






Anyone else missing sweet David?


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jan 20, 2018)

Yes, Ruthanne, in fact I just posted his song "Changes" in the "What are you listening to" thread today. Although I'm missing Tom Petty much more....


----------



## Smiling Jane (Jan 20, 2018)

I love Bowie flipping the bird at the paps.




And yes, I miss him too.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 20, 2018)

Smiling Jane said:


> I love Bowie flipping the bird at the paps.
> 
> 
> View attachment 47504
> ...


Haha.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 20, 2018)

CindyLouWho said:


> Yes, Ruthanne, in fact I just posted his song "Changes" in the "What are you listening to" thread today. Although I'm missing Tom Petty much more....


Oh. Okay


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 20, 2018)

MarkinPhx said:


> Miss him too. He gave us so much and always challenged us with his music. This song always gives me the chills. Many of his songs still do though.


Yes!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 26, 2018)

Listening to this; it's very good!


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 26, 2018)

There was one recording by Bowie that I liked:  "Space Oddity".

Hal


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 26, 2018)

HiDesertHal said:


> There was one recording by Bowie that I liked:  "Space Oddity".
> 
> Hal


One of his greatest and one of his first!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 26, 2018)

HiDesertHal said:


> There was one recording by Bowie that I liked:  "Space Oddity".
> 
> Hal


Here it is for you!


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 30, 2018)

Ruthanne said:


> Here it is for you!



Thanks Ruthanne.  This is the first time I've ever seen a video of David Bowie, and he sure is effeminate!

I don't want to watch any more of him, as it's questionable whether he's a boy or a girl!

I like my male singers to look like men! Give me a Neil Diamond or a Johnny Cash.

_*But thanks for posting the video! *_For years I've liked the unusual lyrics in "A Space Oddity", without ever seeing the artist.

Hal


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 3, 2018)

Here is another video I just discovered of a concert in Lisbon in 1990


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 3, 2018)

HiDesertHal said:


> Thanks Ruthanne.  This is the first time I've ever seen a video of David Bowie, and he sure is effeminate!
> 
> I don't want to watch any more of him, as it's questionable whether he's a boy or a girl!
> 
> ...


You are welcome. David wanted all kinds of people recognized so he acted as all of them. He was an actor in his singing.  See all his work.

Here is a thread "Understanding David Bowie":  https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...vid-Bowie?highlight=understanding+David+Bowie


----------



## fishmounter (Feb 5, 2018)

David Bowie was such a great singer and musician, not to mention a very funny and friendly guy. He is missed by us all.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 5, 2018)

fishmounter said:


> David Bowie was such a great singer and musician, not to mention a very funny and friendly guy. He is missed by us all.


Yes, indeed. :love_heart:


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## Buckeye (Feb 11, 2018)

Have you noticed that the Olympics are using "Put on Your Red Shoes and Dance the Blues" in commercials?


----------



## brian54 (Feb 11, 2018)

One of my biggest regrets in life was not seeing him perform live, as I only became a serious fan after he already retired from stage. R.I.P. Starman


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 11, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Have you noticed that the Olympics are using "Put on Your Red Shoes and Dance the Blues" in commercials?


no, I haven't noticed.  I only watched a small portion of the Olympics yesterday.



brian54 said:


> One of my biggest regrets in life was not seeing him perform live, as I only became a serious fan after he already retired from stage. R.I.P. Starman


So sorry you didn't get to see him.  He put on a fantastic show..saw 2 of them early on in his career.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 15, 2018)

I love this song by David Bowie!


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 15, 2018)

I love this one too!


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 15, 2018)

David Bowie gave his last performance after a series of heart attacks and being very ill.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 24, 2018)

David Bowie duet with Cher 1975 - Can You Hear Me


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 26, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> David Bowie duet with Cher 1975 - Can You Hear Me


I like that video!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 3, 2018)

You might be interested in this Ruthanne, more here.  



> Spotify and the Brooklyn Museum came together to create an  installation as a tribute to the late musician and fashion David Bowie.  New York’s Broadway-Lafayette subway station has been given a makeover  and now is covered with huge portraits of Bowie, his quotes, and fan  art.
> 
> The installation is a  part of David Bowie’s current exhibition at the Brooklyn Museum. Over  400 objects of the musician’s personal archive are displayed. This  includes show costumes, vinyls, photographs, and handwritten lyric  sheets.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ruthanne (May 3, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> You might be interested in this Ruthanne, more here.


Thank you SeaBreeze.  That is so very cool!!  Bowie is the best! IMHO!  LOL:sentimental:


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 3, 2018)

You're welcome Ruthanne, I think so too.


----------

